# Should I take up Fundamentals in Culinary Arts?



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

Should I study this one or should I appy for a 1 yr.diploma in culinary arts?
I'm already working and if I take up a 1 yr.diploma course I might resign from my current work because its a regular class.

Fundamentals in Culinary Arts is a short course (3 months only). 
I know I should opt for the Diploma course because its worth it... what should I do?...

I want to work in a hotel or restaurant someday and I'm really planning to shift my career (education field and my major is psych.)


----------



## chefwannabe (Aug 24, 2006)

well it seem you are confused... anyway, just a suggestion just think and try to discern, i myself is willing to enroll the course fundamentals in Culinary Arts. but am still thinking if what will happen when i graduate. if you like try asking at CCA, ISCAHM and ENDERUN. these schools are the best schools i found. if you are having problems in financing your enrolment in a Culinary School, i found a Culinary School in Makati City (salcedo Village which offers Hands on and Demonstrative courses. the name is AHA (american hospitality Academy)

by the way heres a strong question which you would like to consider:
"IS IT MY DREANM TO BECOME A CHEF SOMEDAY?"


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

I've inquired alread and ISCAHM already emailed their courses to me... also, AHA. But I'm also considering the location since I'm from QC I prefer schools in QC. 
CCA and ISCAHM are both in QC.
Yes, I do want to be a chef someday. 

I've been influenced by a cousin(HRM grad. from UST) She invited me before in her school dinner affair and they prepared delicious dishes. I said to myself one day I'll also prepare dishes like this. 

What about you? Ang degree ko din malayo sa culinary so I need to start from the basics. At home I rarely cook, but I can whip up a pasta dish and bake a cake (of course with the help of a recipe book). :blush: 

Kaw ba?graduate ka na ng college? And also another thing if I will pursue and study in a culinary school I really need to resign... I'm a teacher and you know my salary isn't enough but I have saved enough for that fundamentals... need the help of my parents to finance me again...  

Also, I need to realize my dream now... because if we want to be a chef, you know it takes years to master the craft... I know its never too late... 

My dream school is ISCAHM. May fundamentals dun 25 thousand sya 3 months. I think they'll give a certificate if you finish that course.


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd like to quote a part from the email of Ms.Lotees of ISCAHM (because, you're wondering what will happen to you.. like the success rate of getting a job)...

_"We always tell our students that the certificate that you will get in attending our short courses will always be an added credential for you. In your case, you do not have any background in cooking but you are very interested with it, taking up short courses will surely help you but whether or  not you can get a job in hotels or restaurant, that is quite difficult to answer right now. You can always apply after taking up short courses but the decision whether or not you will be accepted lies entirely to the hotel or restaurant. It will be very competitive especially that there are also people applying who can present a diploma with them."_


----------



## chefwannabe (Aug 24, 2006)

yup i would like also to become a chef someday im also choosing the course which you also chose hehehe ill try to ask my dad kung okay sa kanya if ill take up the one year course. i do also live in Quezon City but kung gusto mo mas malapit, meron din sa CCA-Manila Farmers campus located near Gateway mall sa cubao but quite expensive and a short period of time. sa ISCAHM naman, Lotees said that the next enrollment schedule for our chosen course is this Coming January of next year. im also planning to go to Diploma degree nga rin eh...

about how did i got interested in this course namanm, well, i got my passion in cookingg when i was still in high school. marami kasi kaming cookbook sa bahay.

unfortunately, dahil sa sobrang mahal noon and accepting the fact na taga Zamboanga City ako, i just enrolled in my second choice.


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

I visited AHA website just now. Comparing the prices of culinary schools eto ang pinaka cheap. 200 thou... Cguro isip pa akong mabuti.
You know I can enroll na sa fundamentals. Pero ayoko naman magmadali.
Talaga? sa Jan. na ang Fundamentals akala ko this November start...

Ok kase every Sat. lang.
Yun din choice mo eh di baka magiging mag classmate tayo. 

Pati scholarships nga nag post ako dito... Si Chef Hans(ISCAHM) he's also a forumer here before...


----------



## chefwannabe (Aug 24, 2006)

yup sa January 7 daw ang sabi ni mam lotees but i can do already enroll na nga daw but the old price parang sinasabi na either they will increase or decrease first choice ko kasi fundamentals of culinary and ang second Fundamentals of bread and pastry making.. ,  :chef:


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

ah ganun... ba.
Ako first choice ko culinary arts. Pero kase fundamentals lang yun basic.
Cge kung January maybe I'll take that course or pag naliwanagan pa ako
baka I'll resign and apply for that diploma course...


----------



## drumerdud (Jan 26, 2008)

Given the choice, would u take ISCAHM? or Enderun?

lets say money is not a matter..and i want to be a chef.


----------



## Ka berto (Sep 15, 2017)

blued said:


> Should I study this one or should I appy for a 1 yr.diploma in culinary arts?
> I'm already working and if I take up a 1 yr.diploma course I might resign from my current work because its a regular class.
> 
> Fundamentals in Culinary Arts is a short course (3 months only).
> ...


----------

